# Ol Pete's Spoon Caddy



## Habitual Eyer (May 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I was going to buy a Spoon Caddy package from Ol Pete's.
They have many different packages that include the standard spoon caddy or the mega caddy (along with different numbers of spoons). These offers from Ol Petes look to be a bargain. Unsure of "Ol Pete's" sizes and caddy types and packages (and hook styles) and wondered if anyone had any thoughts.
(I have in the past been using both Michigan Stinger sizes).


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

im only buyin petes!!! great service and great products. id rather support a local bussiness anyway


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

agree--don is a great guy. If your a spoon junky like me- get the mega caddy. I actually have close to 12 or 13 of them filled with spoons.

Earlier in the year when the baitfish are small- walleye tend to like the smaller sized spoons. 2 3/8 inch or so. as the bait grows, then you want to give them a bigger profile spoon ike a 3 1/4 inch one.

the regular spoon caddy hold 60 spoons up to 3 inches long easily.....

the mega caddy holds 54 3 1/2 to 4 1/4 inch spoons

for the small spoons less than 3 inches long , the mega caddy hold 108.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Ole Petes is the only way to go, will never buy another Stinger. You would think with all the complaints they get they would correct the paint problem.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Totally agree with all of the comments....only I'd rather have two little ones rather than one big one..................


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Dittos. I just placed my first order with Ol Pete's. Excellent quality and value along with excellent customer service.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

rizzman said:


> Ole Petes is the only way to go, will never buy another Stinger. You would think with all the complaints they get they would correct the paint problem.


trust me, ive contacted them numerous times about this. The head manager said that "they couldnt do anything about it".

Honestly, its a shame. And people are getting hosed--the more spoons they sell with faulty paint, the more they sell in the long run. If the paint falls off a spoon of theirs, the customer has to go out and purchase another one...........pretty shameful way to do business, I will boycott them untill my death.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

So George im goin tocall ya George even tho we have never met I have read enough of your threads to call you George. So George you dislike the Stinger spoon is this correct? Just making sure didnt want any mixed signals. But I may be just a lil fuzzy on which spoons you do like.=)


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> trust me, ive contacted them numerous times about this. The head manager said that "they couldnt do anything about it".
> 
> Honestly, its a shame. And people are getting hosed--the more spoons they sell with faulty paint, the more they sell in the long run. If the paint falls off a spoon of theirs, the customer has to go out and purchase another one...........pretty shameful way to do business, I will boycott them untill my death.


George they will repaint them for a buck each . I not sure if guys want to take time to send them back you have to remove the hook and rings


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

The saga of George?
Can I call you George? George. 
I take it George does not like Stinger spoons.
George will boycott them 'till his death.
George has 12 or 13 caddys filled with one color that he does not like to call FROG even tho it is.
George says he can outfish EZ...ily's Stingers.
George for some pet reason will only let certain "special" people on the "hooky" that even own a stinger.
And finally that was George in that other post out off the crib with the funny ufo light on that night, checking out the new holographic ole pete designs.
Keep up the good work George.
My Hero.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fishers of Men said:


> The saga of George?
> Can I call you George? George.
> I take it George does not like Stinger spoons.
> George will boycott them 'till his death.
> ...


LMFAO....bahahahaha!!!

either spoon caddy will work, both quality products


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

now dont get me wrong guys, the stinger spoons have a GREAT action in the water and pull a ton of fish for alot of people. They offer a crapload of colors, that to me- look pretty good. I personally just cant see paying $4+ for a spoon that MAY not last more than 2 or 3 fish. Now, some people dont have problems with them, i did. Im not saying that they are arnt good spoons--im just saying that there is a known problem with the paint that needs to be addressed and fixed. If the paint problem was fixed- then they would be tough to beat.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

There is another option to consider when it comes to trolling spoons: *Contender Trolling Spoons*. They have a great selection of colors in 2 sizes. High quality hooks and split rings and IMHO the most durable finish on the market. They also make a very nice spoon box. Try them, I'm sure you'll like them. The walleye sure do! www.steelvalleytackle.com


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

R&R Tackle also has some nice spoons and he is coming out with more colors soon.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

jcfishing said:


> They also make a very nice spoon box.



That sure looks familiar.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> That sure looks familiar.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Go with the Original Ole Pete's and THE Spoon Caddy and you won't be disappointed.

Plus both Manufacturers are great stewards of our sport and help out wherever and whenever they can.

Dixie Chicken


----------

